# Fall Is Upon Us In New York



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Willow Ridge CC, Harrison, N.Y. 
Photos by Elliot DeBear


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Very serene looking. I wish I was there now instead of a room full of thirty six 13 to 15 year olds June is it for me.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

We're almost past fall here... although the calendar says it's still fall. Earlier this week there was 2 feet of snow in some of the mountain areas, although it's still great golf weather here in Denver. The leaves are mostly off the trees now, and just covering up your golf ball instead.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

you guys are confused it's spring and the weathers just getting nicer......


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

We are way past fall in Scotland and well in to winter - planning a bit of winter sun right now (near a golf course obviously!) That course looks great - fall (or Autumn as well call it!) and spring are probably my fav seasons. Very green and really fresh air....I don't enjoy the scottish winter!


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Summer*

I'm with you Surtees. It's just coming into summer here in Australia and the weather is beautiful. 

That golf course in New York does look pretty special though. 

Cheers.


----------



## R-Savage (Mar 13, 2010)

that is a very nice looking Course.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

This was us playing on Sunday (Nov 7). The high was near 80 before a cold front blew through and cooled us off by about 10 degrees. The leaves in the photo were migrating left to right in the 30 mph wind just add another distraction.


----------



## R-Savage (Mar 13, 2010)

I would love to see more of this course. is there a web address that has more pictures of it?


Thanks in advance?


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

*Here you go Savage...*

Willow Ridge CC, Harrison, N.Y.
Photos by Elliot DeBear


----------

